# Shooting the smoke pole today



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to shoot my Omega for the forum shoot today and I was wondering if anyone wanted to go. It will be anytime from 2-7. Anyone free? Oh yeah, I'm going to the provo gun club.


----------

